# Hintergrundbild Opacity



## d-braun (13. März 2006)

Hallo,

nach langer Sucherei wende ich mich mal an euch.
Wie bekomme ich es hin dass in einer Tabelle ein Bild ist welches mit "opacity" transparenter gemacht wird und ich über dieses Bild noch den Text drüber schreiben kann.

Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur Lösungen mit Layers und Background-Images gesehn.

Geht das nicht anderst?

Layers möchte ich nicht benutzen da die sich immer verschieben sobald ich was bearbeite und Background-Images werden nicht nur einmal angezeigt und ich weiß nicht wie ich diese mit "opacity" transparenter machen könnte.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Maik (13. März 2006)

Ein ähnliches Thema findet sich im CSS-Board (Frage zum Opacity Filter), wo ich deinen themenverwandten Thread hinschiebe.


----------

